# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Гитара-моя Королева!

## zotikos

Зот Малахов – композитор, исполнитель. (Классика, Нью-эйдж )  
______________________________________________________________________
 Музыкальная  композиция «Портреты любимых» - написана  по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова.          - The musical composition « Portraits of loved»

Музыкальная  композиция «Портреты любимых» - написана  по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова.   Композитор и исполнитель Зот Малахов.
       - The musical composition « Portraits of loved»


My video:   http://www.youtube.com/user/ZotMalakhov 
My Sate:   http://www.zotmalakhov.com

----------


## Mazaykina

*zotikos*,
Когда объединены два таланта-  восприятие не удваивается, а умножается в насколько раз! Просто удивительно гармоничный тандем художника и копозитора - исполнителя. Обалденное ощущение полетности, настолько музыкальные образы  дополняют художественные, что кажется, что создано одним человеком.



> написана  по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова


Было бы замечательно познакомиться и с твоим другом, Зот.  Видно, что Александр очень талантливый человек, я приглашаю и его открыть свою тему в творческом разделе.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*zotikos*,
 Здравствуйте, Зот Зотович! Я просто рада, что Вы здесь! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## zotovich

> *zotikos*,
> Когда объединены два таланта-  восприятие не удваивается, а умножается в насколько раз! Просто удивительно гармоничный тандем художника и копозитора - исполнителя. Обалденное ощущение полетности, настолько музыкальные образы  дополняют художественные, что кажется, что создано одним человеком.
> 
> Было бы замечательно познакомиться и с твоим другом, Зот.  Видно, что Александр очень талантливый человек, я приглашаю и его открыть свою тему в творческом разделе.


Я ему передам. Его сайт www.maranov.ru  можно зайти и пригласить. Занимается всем таким, его жена Наталья Калясьева. Передайте большой  привет от меня. Это будет тоже красиво!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Спасибо Ирина! Сайт интересный и у него большое будущее!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> *zotikos*,
>  Здравствуйте, Зот Зотович! Я просто рада, что Вы здесь!


Ирина, вы в Зайкиной хорактерами похожи , но на фото, ты просто снежная королева! Улыбайся -как говорят всегда и люди потянутся!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ирина, вы с Зайкиной хорактерами похожи


ТОЧНО!!! Зот, как же ты сразу это прочувствовал??!!  (извини, я на ты, не люблю выкать...)

----------


## zotovich

Это с их сайта.

Наши координаты:
представитель художника
Наталья Калясьева
тел. (495) 491-7158, 8-916-6543396
www.maranov.ru 
e-mail: info@maranov.ru


Если Вы хотите посещать выставки Александра Маранова, Вы можете прислать свой контактный телефон или е-м на нашу почту (а так же позвонить по телефону 491-7158 и сообщить информацию устно), и мы всегда позвоним и пригласим Вас на вернисаж.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Ирина, вы в Зайкиной хорактерами похожи


Мазайкина мне очень близка по духу. И в разведку я ее взяла бы. :Aga: 




> Улыбайся


 Ну вот еще :mad: ни в жисть! Шоб не расслаблялись!  :Aga: 
:biggrin:
 Зот, я тут разная висЮ периодически - на днях утеплюсь и буду о весне мечтать :rolleyes::biggrin: Ракам и змеям зимой трудно.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Сайт интересный и у него большое будущее!


Я тоже его очень люблю. Вчера было ровно два года, как я на нем живу - и живу плотненько так и с удовольствием! 
Дальше звучит туш.... потому, что радостно!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## fender74

> Музыкальная  композиция «Портреты любимых» - написана  по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова.   Композитор и исполнитель Зот Малахов.


Приятнейшая музыка! Трогает и захватывает!

----------


## Микеланджело

Нежность, трепет... хорошо

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Музыкальная композиция «Портреты любимых» - написана по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова. Композитор и исполнитель Зот Малахов.


Просто чудо, смотрела и слушала не отрываясь, очень здорово!

----------


## dobruy

красиво, приятно слушать

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

[QUOTE=zotikos;2486857]Зот Малахов – композитор, исполнитель. (Классика, Нью-эйдж )  

Музыкальная  композиция «Портреты любимых» - написана  по картинам моего друга, художника Александра Маранова.   Композитор и исполнитель Зот Малахов.


Красивый клип и перебор. Гитара - моя несбыточная мечта! Зашла на сайт послушала....спасибо.

----------

